# Meet our new Rex bunny .....



## mulledwhine (29 May 2013)

Dave 







We were told he was called Doris , but as you would seen in my ' rabbits and guinea pig ' thread , we were told it was a girl, on closer inspection , Doris was clearly a Dave


----------



## fallenangel123 (29 May 2013)

I love Rex bunnies, so soft and snuggly. Unfortunately I am allergic to them as I started with these before I went to giants. I can't even stand near them at a show and all I want to do is snuggle my face into them :-(
  Dave looks gorgeous, I'll have to let you snuggle and tell me how good it is!


----------



## mulledwhine (29 May 2013)

That's interesting that you are allergic to rex's , all other rabbits hair goes right to my chest, but after cleaning out his thoroughly disgusting hutch I seem to be fine with him upto just 

He has just let us stroke him without his eyes being out on stalks


----------



## SuperH (29 May 2013)

He looks adorable, I've always wanted a rex


----------



## catxx (29 May 2013)

What a cutie pie!!

If you need any bunny help I can't recommend this forum enough:
http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk/forum.php


----------



## mulledwhine (29 May 2013)

Thank you  I have joined the forum, not as easy to view as HHO though


----------



## mulledwhine (29 May 2013)

My first injury 







He has very long claws, as soon as he is settled they will be getting cut


----------



## mulledwhine (29 May 2013)

Good grief , I could model for dead hands inc  

They are so small and grey!!!


----------



## mulledwhine (29 May 2013)

He has just let me cuddle him  his body was very tense at first and just when I was going to put him back to bed, .... He snuggled up into my neck .)

He is sooo cute


----------



## seaofdreams (29 May 2013)

Aww he is lovely, I sadly lost my Rex at Christmas he was a darling, so loving. they are lovely rabbits. Hope he settles soon


----------



## mulledwhine (29 May 2013)

Bless you xx 

Never had a Rex before , always a flop or English 

I am hooked already , he is soo snugly


----------



## weesophz (29 May 2013)

ooh hes a handsome bunny!


----------



## fallenangel123 (29 May 2013)

Don't taunt me with the snugglyness!


----------



## mulledwhine (29 May 2013)

Sorry  but how can I stop ? He would make a lovely hat !!!!!


----------

